# Another Hello from Plano!



## rpb1975 (Mar 6, 2016)

Much like jozef3d, Michael directed me here as well. I am at the beginning stages of building a 20G Long Walstad tank. I am out of town from 3/14 to 3/25, so I will start to set it up once I get back. I'll post pics through the process.

I can't make the March meeting due to being out of town, but I will try to make meetings in the future. I'm pretty new to the hobby but loving it so far!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! Watch this forum (and Fish Box) for announcements about future meetings.


----------

